# Anyone interested in stopping by my place outside Chi-town?



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2014)

sometime between 5-17 and 5-25?????


----------



## Iverider (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll see you in July on the way to the Wheelmen meet!!!


----------



## bikeman76 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds good Bri.   Except Sun. May 18th - Oak Forest meet.
Last time you had one I picked up a few nice items.
Joe


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm on vay-kay


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2014)

anybody???


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2014)

I would. ...but it's kind of a long bike ride...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 6, 2014)

I am, but I'm not going to make it to this show.... Maybe next time I drive cross country.


----------

